# How do I... 942 switch/cabling question.



## bthom73 (May 21, 2005)

First off, I have a very very long "single" run of RG6 that I
would like to use (450') without having to install a second run.

Is there a way to take advantage of all of the 942's dual
tuner/dual room features by using some combination of 
switch/cabling accessories instead of running a second
cable run?

To make matters worse, Dish seems to infer that I need
a second dish to take advantage of the new Voom HD channels.
How does that fit into the cabling/switching? I'm ok with the
Voom HD channels only working on one of the two tuners 
(that's all the receiver is capable of anyway, right?).

Also, I'm familiar with voltage-switched clockwise/counterclockwise
circular polarization and I've heard of LNBs that can "stack"
both polarizations simultaneously into two different frequency
bands within a single coax but I don't know if that sort of
thing is needed or what accessories to actually purchase. 

I'm assuming that even if there is a way to make all this work 
over one coax (which I'm doubting), I would definitely be
limited to just using the 942 and never adding a second 
receiver?

Thanks in advance for any info. 

Truly confused,
Brian


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

First, you're NEVER going to get this to work on 450' of RG-6. No way, no how.

All your other questions can be answered just by browsing around the forum.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Brian - Dish 300 pointing at 61.5 for voom channels with DP Dual LNB. Dish 500 pointing at 110/119 with DPP Twin LNB. Connect Dish 300 line to DPP Twin input. Connect output line to DPP Twin LNB. Connect DP Separator at other end of line to connect both 942 tuners. 

450' will be too long of a run, though, unless it's really good cable. That's more than twice the maximum rated length for DishPro cable runs...


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome, Brian! :hi:

Yes, you will need another dish and a switch in order to get the Voom channels. They are on a wing satellite at 61.5 degrees West. The two main satellites are at 110 and 119.

Without knowing what you have now for LNB's it is a little hard to recommend a solution. There are ways with DishProPlus to use a single cable to feed the 942. There are a bunch of DishPro technical documents and installation diagrams here.  Your cable length of 450 ft is really long. I don't know if a switch at the end of that long of a cable will work. If it will, a switch at the dish end would allow you to get away with a single cable to feed both tuners of the 942. It will have to be very good quality RG-6.

I believe Dish has a special install deal for the Voom dish for only $100. Some have reported here that all the necessary switches and LNB's have been included for that price, which makes it a good deal.

As for never adding any receivers other than the 942, that is probably true. I can't think of an easy solution with only one cable available. Someone else here may have a brilliant idea, though.


----------



## bthom73 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks much, that's the info I was looking for but previously couldn't
seem to piece it all together. It all makes sense now.

Regarding the cable length, the existing 450' run has worked in the 
past with a 2700 but I don't suppose that means it will work with the 
942 and extra electronics. I do have wall power available half way 
down the run if some sort of signal amplifier accessory might help.

Thanks again Mark for the quick concise info.

-Brian


----------



## bthom73 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Mike! I actually do have a second run of coax installed but it's
being used for a completely unrelated service (DMX-Direct satellite music).

The only reason I bring this up is that the 450' run of coax feeding the
DMX receiver from the DMX dish is RG11 (Belden 8213). Maybe if the
DPP lnb/switch is finickier about coax quality it would make sense to swap 
the two runs and use the RG6 run for the music service and the RG11 run
for Dish. Just an idea... 

Seems the best plan at the moment is to just give it a try and see
what happens 

Thanks again.

-Brian


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

You've got a chance of it working using the RG-11, but of course, no idea if the DMX will fly using the RG-6.

Why do you have to go 450' anyway?


----------



## bthom73 (May 21, 2005)

High-rise apartment building... My apartment is near the bottom
plus horizontally quite a ways from where the phone closets stack.
I don't have a balcony or any other way to mount a dish right 
outside my actual apartment.

-Brian


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bummer.


----------



## bthom73 (May 21, 2005)

The 450' run of RG6 ended up working fine with the
942 receiver and wired as Mark described. 

-Brian


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

bthom73 said:


> The 450' run of RG6 ended up working fine with the
> 942 receiver and wired as Mark described.
> 
> -Brian


 That's gotta be a new record.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No doubt...congrats Brian!


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone know what are the limitations are for long cable runs between the 61.5 dish and the DPP Twin LNB?

My equipment includes a 61.5 dish hooked into a DPP Twin LNB at the 110/119 dish location. I have lots of trees in my yard, so the two dishes needed to be separated by a long cable run in order to get a signal on all satellites. The 61.5 dish is on the roof and 110/119 dish is located in the back yard.

The cable run between the 61.5 dish and the DPP Twin LNB is approximately 120’. The cable run between the DPP Twin LNB and my 942 receiver is approximately 120’. I’ve heard that the cable run between the DPP Twin LNB and receiver can be over 200’, but can’t find any information on the cable run limitation between 61.5 dish and the DPP Twin LNB.

The reason I’m asking this question is because I’m running into problems that requires me to run a check switch every night. Also, I often get the acquiring satellite message while watching TV. The message usually goes away after a few seconds, but it’s definitely annoying. I have reported the problem with Dish Network and they believe it’s a software problem. However, one of the satellite installers I know believes there may be a cable run limitation.


----------

